# Place yer bets: how will the world end on Friday?



## Morrus (Dec 19, 2012)

As we all know, the world will end on Friday.  The question is... how?

Place your bets, and we'll see who's right.  Well, we won't.  Because the world will have ended.


----------



## DragonLancer (Dec 19, 2012)

Zombies!


----------



## Dioltach (Dec 19, 2012)

Not with a bang, but with a Wimpy.


----------



## Enkhidu (Dec 19, 2012)

I say the DM get's fed up and storms off in a huff.


----------



## Asmo (Dec 19, 2012)

Enkhidu said:


> I say the DM get's fed up and storms off in a huff.




We are not allowed to discuss religion on EnWorld, sorry.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 19, 2012)

Zombies are overdone.  Trendy.  Who wants the world to end in a trendy way?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 19, 2012)

I want other but went with zombies.  

Others:

The Wobble!  Shift in poles, it is possible! 
Super Volcano! 
methane burst


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 19, 2012)

Umbran said:


> Zombies are overdone.  Trendy.  Who wants the world to end in a trendy way?



Define trendy?  They are an ago old tradition, they are just back in style at this time.


----------



## Janx (Dec 20, 2012)

I went with zombies.

Friday's my 16th wedding anniversary.  My wife likes Zombie stuff.  it would be a good present.

It's also much more manageable.  all my stuff would still work.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 20, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Eru the One (Dec 20, 2012)

Zombies, although I do like the idea of a giant marshmallow


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm going to say the virtual reality we currently live in gets disrupted when a loose bunny chews on an electrical cord.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 20, 2012)

Vladimir Putin and Chuck Norris get into an epic fist fight on the north pole, and the heat of their fury melts the ice cap and floods the world.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 20, 2012)

I chose Massive Solar event, but I thought it meant that a giant solar would descend from Mount Celestia and smite the world. Heh.


----------



## delericho (Dec 20, 2012)

IN FIRE!

/Kosh


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2012)

Stupidity is another options - I mean saw in the news the other day where kids were playing in the White House and got too near the red phone.  I see a picture of Putin on the phone and a kid saying poopy face, next missles away!


----------



## Janx (Dec 20, 2012)

Altamont Ravenard said:


> I'm going to say the virtual reality we currently live in gets disrupted when a loose bunny chews on an electrical cord.




That actually sounds like a reasonable proof on why we AREN'T in a simulation.  The probability that something doesn't go wrong and cause outages or glitches that are noticeable.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 20, 2012)

Janx said:


> That actually sounds like a reasonable proof on why we AREN'T in a simulation.  The probability that something doesn't go wrong and cause outages or glitches that are noticeable.




Um, dude?  What world do you live on that doesn't have outages and glitches?  I mean, yeah, the distant stars don't wink out _en masse_, or anything.  But any time you can't find your keys it's a 404 error!


----------



## Janx (Dec 20, 2012)

Umbran said:


> Um, dude?  What world do you live on that doesn't have outages and glitches?  I mean, yeah, the distant stars don't wink out _en masse_, or anything.  But any time you can't find your keys it's a 404 error!




I always hang my keys on the hook by the door.  Solves that problem.

Though I am missing the TV remote....

It's possible that lost items are due to server crashes, that seems pretty localalized to small data that is easily explanable within the simulation.  the elves took them.  Later, when you find them where you looked before, it's because they put them back.


----------



## megamania (Dec 20, 2012)

I was thinking the world will end as in the Mayan doctors and programmers will become bored with us and unplug us from their super computer and we will have to do with the REAL world-  not this one.    (think Matrix only better)


----------



## darjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Every one knows it'll be a gamma ray burst. Sheesh!

But I was hoping for an alien invasion first, then there might be hope for an evac. Unless those aliens are invading because they made a one way trip, and a very bad mistake calculating where the burst would hit.

so! Zombies!


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Dec 20, 2012)

What, no option for polar shift?  Noob.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 20, 2012)

Janx said:


> Though I am missing the TV remote....




Well, that shoudl be hung by the door too, shouldn't it?  And not a bad way to keep track of the kids.... 



> It's possible that lost items are due to server crashes, that seems pretty localalized to small data that is easily explanable within the simulation.  the elves took them.  Later, when you find them where you looked before, it's because they put them back.




It's gnomes, not elves.  The fae are naturally repelled by the steel.  And it isn't as if Legolas is sneakin' into your bungalow at night to make off with the key to a minivan or whatever.   And Galadriel wouldn't be caught dead in anything short of a Lamborghini


----------



## falcarrion (Dec 20, 2012)

Facebook goes down
Apple and Samsung merge into one company
and my ex comes back


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 20, 2012)

*Fire & Ice & Zombies*

Some say the world will end in fire,
Some say in ice.
From what I've tasted of desire
I hold with those who favor fire.
But if it had to perish twice,
I think I know enough of hate
To say that for destruction ice
Is also great
And would suffice. 
Otherwise, zombies.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2012)

Cthulhu.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 21, 2012)

This is quite disappointing.  Well past lunchtime and nothing's happened yet.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 21, 2012)

Morrus said:


> This is quite disappointing.  Well past lunchtime and nothing's happened yet.




Well, if we mistranslated the time, it could have been 2359 on 21 Dec 2012, so we have a few minutes to go yet.  Assuming Mayans based their calendars on Greenwich Mean Time, of course.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2012)

So, when does the next bus leave for the next end of the world.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 21, 2012)

Morrus said:


> This is quite disappointing.  Well past lunchtime and nothing's happened yet.




Nothing... other than folks making apocalypse jokes like there's no tomorrow...

And, I figure the Mayans weren't working on GMT - your lunchtime is still early morning for a Mayan.  Still plenty of time to get around to ending the world.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 21, 2012)

Of course, maybe the world did end.  Are we sure we'd notice?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2012)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Of course, maybe the world did end.  Are we sure we'd notice?



Been looking for "good' people but they may have been too rare to be missed.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2012)

Could also be the BEGINNING OF THE END...one person on a plane, with a bug...this time next week, POOF!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2012)

Also, that freak snow storm could be just enough to keep the tundra from releasing it's methane burst.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 21, 2012)

deleted


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Dec 21, 2012)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Of course, maybe the world did end.  Are we sure we'd notice?




I think you're on the right track,  The world ended long ago.


----------

